# Summer time boots?



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking for army style boot for summer time hikes. Im sure there is a bunch of you out there who has served in tropical climates, what do you recomend? (If possible I want a boot with penetration protection in the soles)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've had good luck with the SWAT brand. Light weight. You want to keep ticks out.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been very happy with Merrell Moab's. I'm mighty hard on footwear and these have held up well and performed as desired. Just about to buy my 4th pair.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I've had good luck with the SWAT brand. Light weight. You want to keep ticks out.


The woods around here are the world capital of tics, but even without tics I prefer high boots. Have several pairs of qualtiy high leather boots but in the summer its like a swimming pool of sweat in them so I want somthing that can breath. I am going for a long hike in the mountains this summer and I know the importace of looking after you feet.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

whoppo said:


> I've been very happy with Merrell Moab's. I'm mighty hard on footwear and these have held up well and performed as desired. Just about to buy my 4th pair.


The look comfy buy I already got a simular pair of Salomons, im thinking more along the lines of tropical combat boots?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I've had good luck with the SWAT brand. Light weight. You want to keep ticks out.


How warm are they in the the summer, is this the boot you hade in mind?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been stuck on Bates Ultra Lites for years. Love those things. They are cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Very sure footed even on wet ground. Not sure about puncture resistance. Prob not as much as sounds like you might be needing. Obvously headed to Viet Nam to look for left over Punji sticks. Right?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I been stuck on Bates Ultra Lites for years. Love those things. They are cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Very sure footed even on wet ground. Not sure about puncture resistance. Prob not as much as sounds like you might be needing. Obvously headed to Viet Nam to look for left over Punji sticks. Right?


LoL sound like my idea of fun, but I was thinking more along the line of stepping on a nailed board. But if its good enough for a summer in Texas it will sure work over here wher we seldom see over 90 degrees in the summer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have worn them all summer and winter 20 years or so. Never got a nail in my foot..whew. Hey look what just googled up. They are puncture resistant. Who woulda thunk it?
Bates 8 In. Enforcer Series Ultra-Lites Tactical Sport Boot - U.S. Cavalry


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Bates are the best in book been wearing them for years .


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thx just what I have in mind, and you can them realy cheap on ebay! (if you buy a pair of good quality hiking boots over here you will be paying close to $200 for them)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hear ya on ebay. Old chum always buys his boots from them. Thinking the perspective young hiker might be facing some kind of exotic terrain of which we are not familiar. Maybe somebody should try to figure out what the native indigenous peeples who inhabit that area do for footwear in a similar circumstance. Enquiing minds need to know stuff like that before making a final decision on this matter. Thanks.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Desert boots, there's two vent holes on the inside of the boot at the arch of the foot. Makes all the difference in the world. All my pairs are worn completely out, bought a pair of Belleville deserts on clearance at Top Brass several weeks ago for $90. They have a zipper on the inside of the barrels, so we'll see how that works out. Never had zippers on jungles or combats. If you go with a military style boot, stay with Bellville, Bates, Danner.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

May the Lord richly Bless the smart guy who invented those zippers. Its the only way old fat guys would ever consider buying some cool looking military boots..lol. Lacing up those things by hand would drive anybody into having a heart attack.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> May the Lord richly Bless the smart guy who invented those zippers. Its the only way old fat guys would ever consider buying some cool looking military boots..lol. Lacing up those things by hand would drive anybody into having a heart attack.


The style of eyelets and the hard, slick laces they use make lacing and cinching them up easy. The laces that came with the boots I just bought were those soft and stretchy ones that are a pain. I grabbed a better set off the shelf at the store, but they still aren't as good as the ones I was issued. The zippers though, do make it 10000000000000X easier to take on and off. I just hope they last.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Hear ya on ebay. Old chum always buys his boots from them. Thinking the perspective young hiker might be facing some kind of exotic terrain of which we are not familiar. Maybe somebody should try to figure out what the native indigenous peeples who inhabit that area do for footwear in a similar circumstance. Enquiing minds need to know stuff like that before making a final decision on this matter. Thanks.


The indigenous people of the mountain regions, (in the case of scandinavia we are talking about "Samer" which it think translates to Lapplanders in English?) traditionally uses these kind of boots in the summer time. But tradition is usually never that popular with younger generations and I would say that high rubber boots for mires and hiking boots for the mountains is whats commonly used.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Can someone please offer some help with the size? According the chart my usual size Euro 42 = US 9, however I messured my foot with one of thouse shoe size rulers and my fot is 270mm=10,56 inch and according to the chart that is US 10? Anyone out there with the same size feet as me who can point me in the right direction? I can just order and send em back if I get the size wrong as I will be paying almost as much for the shipping as for the boots.

Shoe Size Conversion | Zappos.com


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This chart is giving much longer lengths that Zappos, there is a real disparity between them. I think this is a trustworthy source, Shoe Lengths for U.S. & European Shoe Sizes with Sizing Chart

At About.com, they use a ruler measurement to determine size: with 10 & 11/16 inches as a size 10. 
(Make it 10 & 3/4 inches, the difference is moot, but it saves your sanity.)
Find Your Shoe Size in Inches

So, anyway, remeasure you foot, to be sure, and I would trust About.com.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> This chart is giving much longer lengths that Zappos, there is a real disparity between them. I think this is a trustworthy source, Shoe Lengths for U.S. & European Shoe Sizes with Sizing Chart
> 
> At About.com, they use a ruler measurement to determine size: with 10 & 11/16 inches as a size 10.
> (Make it 10 & 3/4 inches, the difference is moot, but it saves your sanity.)
> ...


I looked a Zappos, I ordered the boots in US 9 and they are exactly the same size as all my other boots EUR 42. Im very happy with thouse Belleville boots, very light and comfy!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Have worn them all summer and winter 20 years or so. Never got a nail in my foot..whew. Hey look what just googled up. They are puncture resistant. Who woulda thunk it?
> Bates 8 In. Enforcer Series Ultra-Lites Tactical Sport Boot - U.S. Cavalry


I have some enforcers. Nice chicom boots


----------



## ChrisMatty (Apr 7, 2016)

They just recenty went out of production but you can still get them from otjer websites or ebay. They are Under Armour. They are UA Ops Trainer size 7" high boot but its very thin but still supportive and the base layer is a boot but also like a sneaker. They are very very light and great for warm weather. I got mine in Coyote with. Mumticam tounge and multicam sides. Extremely comfortable. I love em.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Plumbum said:


> Looking for army style boot for summer time hikes. Im sure there is a bunch of you out there who has served in tropical climates, what do you recomend? (If possible I want a boot with penetration protection in the soles)


I wear Merrill Moabs.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I had the danner desert combat boots the were awesome.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I've got under armour desert boots, a couple different Rocky styles, Reebok desert boots, and a bunch of different work boots. But the favorite all around boot I have is also the least expensive:tru-spec desert boots. I wear mine all the time and they're just as comfy as the more expensive brands, they just wear out in the soles more quickly


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I found a pair of Under Armour boots that have held up well for 3 years of fair amount of use. The are water proof which is not always the best when trying to keep your feet cool but I can wear them for 12-14 hour in hot weather while hiking, hunting, ect and my feet are not a swamp.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

old jungle boots with panama soles what I use -maybe put some 5 dollar zipper inserts and lace them in total expense about 20 bucks here in the states over there I can't smell yah how much.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Timberland hikers with the GoreTex bootie. I wear them on duty. They are very comfortable, breath well and they are just high enough to support your ankle.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

My personal Recommendation is "Haix" the make Workers shoes who are great.


----------



## Aidjohn (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for a lot of options, there's plenty to choose from


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Oboz hiking boots

https://obozfootwear.com/men


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Aidjohn said:


> Thanks for a lot of options, there's plenty to choose from


Now John you've had a busy morning here posting, and I ain't quite sure which side of the ole' bordello you are hanging from ..... so why don't you go to our Intro section and tell us a little about yourself and why you want to hang with us, huh?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like Cabelas Chukka boots. They are very light and very comfortable, even in the high heat of the desert.

Cabela's Men's Sixty-One Series Chukkas : Cabela's


----------

